# Best/warmest BOA boots recommendation



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

My celsius boas worked for one season, then the thing wouldnt work right, but celsius replaced them no questions asked. so basically, i had bad experience with boas but celsius is a good brand to look at. also... very war, a little one the bulky side though


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

One of the most common reasons for cold feet is poor circulation. This is caused by poor fitting boots that are too tight. The ability to _over tighten_ boots with boa or speed lacing is actually a common problem that will cause cold numb feet. Your warmest boots will be the ones that fit the best


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Dano said:


> One of the most common reasons for cold feet is poor circulation. This is caused by poor fitting boots that are too tight. The ability to _over tighten_ boots with boa or speed lacing is actually a common problem that will cause cold numb feet. Your warmest boots will be the ones that fit the best


You are right about the circulation but the problem isn't with the fitting of the boots for me.. my feet and hands are always cold no matter what I wear because I have a poor circulation, that's why I'm always looking for warmest equipment :/ Kinda sucks for winter sports lol

Someone recommended K2 boots with ultralon foam.. anyone can confirm that they are actually warm?
Thanx!


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I've had two different pairs of boots with BOA lacing and the main problem is that if there's only one zone then they can tighten _too_ evenly because your leg/ankle/foot are different dimensions. That is, if it's tight enough above the ankle then it's too tight around the foot. If it's appropriately tight around the foot then it's too loose above the ankle. Being too tight constricts your circulation and can make your feet cold, and they'll at least be painful. Of course if your leg/cankle/foot are one diameter all the way down (like a sausage) then it might feel great.


If you get a pair of boots with BOA lacing, then consider getting some with at least two separate zones (e.g., above the ankle and below the ankle) so you can adjust the tightness.

Example: 
Black/Silver Â« Focus Boaâ„¢ Â« Boots Â« Mens Â« Fall 2009 Â« Boots Â« ThirtyTwo, Advanced Snowboard Boots & Outerwear

Edit: Do you have a medical reason to explain the poor circulation?

Maybe try these heatable insoles?
Hotronic Heat-Ready Insoles at REI.com
Hotronic m4 Foot Warmer at REI.com

Or heated socks?
Battery-Heated Ski Socks - Outdoor Gear Advice | Outside Online


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey - Boas are an excellent choice. I have the Prospect Boa from 32 and I'm really happy with them. 

Good things: They have a heat molded liner - which I would highly recommend for any boot you get because it made them epically comfortable from day one. They also seem to be warm - keep in mind this is in NZ conditions though. They also have a wide foot bed which is great for me as I have kinda wide feet. They have also held there flex for a good amount of time (eg. not becoming retardedly flexy after a few weeks).

Correct me if wrong but I think any waterproof boots would be warm? I wasn't aware of much padding or extra insulation in boots.

Could be better things: Also they are the single boa boots and I have ridden and would reccomend more the double boa boots if you can afford them - as it can sometimes be hard to get it really tight down the bottom of the boot with the singles. I have not experienced this myself but I have heard of other people having problems with the 32s wearing out quickly. They have packed out a little more than I would have liked and there is a slightly too much room at the bottom - which results in a bit of heel lift.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Not sure what kind of boarding you do, but my Cirros keep me warm regardless of the temps. If you're looking for a pwder boot, they're great.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Mike_10PL said:


> You are right about the circulation but the problem isn't with the fitting of the boots for me.. my feet and hands are always cold no matter what I wear because I have a poor circulation, that's why I'm always looking for warmest equipment :/ Kinda sucks for winter sports lol


In regards to circulation - This is often a result of lack of layering or not warm enough clothing especially in the upper half on your body. This sounds odd but if your cold then your body will concentrate all of the energy and heat on keeping your torso warm as this is where most of your vital organs are. The heat will work out from there - the last to be kept warm will be your hands and feet. So try adding another layer (or 2) or a vest - See if this helps.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanx for recommendations guys! About my circulation.. It's just what I have in my genes after my mother and grandmonther and.... lol... My feet and hands are always frozen :/


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Toecutter said:


> I've had two different pairs of boots with BOA lacing and the main problem is that if there's only one zone then they can tighten _too_ evenly because your leg/ankle/foot are different dimensions. That is, if it's tight enough above the ankle then it's too tight around the foot. If it's appropriately tight around the foot then it's too loose above the ankle. Being too tight constricts your circulation and can make your feet cold, and they'll at least be painful. Of course if your leg/cankle/foot are one diameter all the way down (like a sausage) then it might feel great.
> 
> 
> If you get a pair of boots with BOA lacing, then consider getting some with at least two separate zones (e.g., above the ankle and below the ankle) so you can adjust the tightness.


I agree dual zone is the way to go. I have the thirty two focus boas and vans aura which are both dual zone. If for some reason you do get a single zone boa, one way to combat the problem mentioned above is to lean forward when you first are turning the dial. This will tighten around your foot while having the laces stretched a little up around your calf. Obviously this only helps if your foot needs to be tighter than what your calf can stand. 

I have no easy trick if you need it the opposite way.

Just go dual zone if you can


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

I had Vans Cirros which were great but my toes would get a bit cold. The toe area was always colder than the rest of the boot.

I now have K2 T1s. The inside BOA (to tighten the liner and nail the liner to the boot) works really well. There's only one BOA on the outside (if you need two, look at the Thraxis), so no zonal tightening, but it isn't a problem for me.


----------

